# SUREFIRE DEALERS FOR UK



## frosty (Jun 27, 2006)

Can anyone help me out. I live in the UK and have been scouring the web for Surefire dealers but without much success. The ones I can find all seem to want top dollar. Does anyone know of reputable dealers that don't charge the earth, either direct in the UK or in the US who ship to the UK? Thanks.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jun 27, 2006)

UK, dealer are usually rip-off merchants. 

try

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/surefire_flashlights.htm

regards.


----------



## kakster (Jun 27, 2006)

They're not rip off merchants, they simply charge the manufacturer's RRP.

I'm betting the UK Surefire stockists pay more per unit than we do from unofficial retailers like the one in your link.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree with Kakster.
If there was a [larger] market for SureFires in the UK then perhaps a distributer with a more consumer orientated thrust would fight to get the contract rewarding consumers with cheaper prices.


----------



## leduk (Jun 28, 2006)

Surfing turned these guys up. No idea about service,prices etc. Seem to have a good range though. 
Streetgadgets.

Cheers


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 28, 2006)

kakster & Size 15's, you are probably right. I'd love to see the trade prices including shipping and business import duties etc. As you say, I doubt these retailers have the option of buying a large amount - I'm sure they don't shift very fast at these prices!!
Of all the retailers (Not UK net sites) I have seen, AZ electronics in London, Brewer St. have the least inflated prices. I bought a G2 from them for 'only' £40 I think the next in cost was around £80 for the 6P but I may be wrong on that so don't quote me as Gospel.
I think this is why there are so few shops that stock them, and by not having them generally available, coupled with next to no advertising, they will find it difficult to create a significant demand here in the UK.


Be lucky...


----------



## Jay R (Jun 28, 2006)

kakster said:


> They're not rip off merchants, they simply charge the manufacturer's RRP.


 
Sorry Kakster but have a look at some of the prices UK reatilers are charging and if you think £ 290 ( That's $ 530.00 !!! ) is the RRP for an Surefire M3....

Even the site mentioned above, which seems about the best of the lot, is charging £12 ( $22.00 ) for two cells. You can get 20 delivered from the US for about £2 more.

I know they have to make more profit due to the cost of living in the UK but still.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jun 28, 2006)

Among many other US dealers who will ship to the UK, I will add my recommendation for LIGHTHOUND, all my orders from him have been delivered quickly, I have been informed of the items shipment date, and the prices are great. Shipping costs are reasonable, and are dealt with by an 'international surcharge' which varies depending on the item, but is right there on the web page to see.

Another dealer who will ship to UK is OPTICSHQ, and they do a CPF discount coupon code, in addition to offering 'special' prices for members (create an account, costs $5, which is deducted from the first order anyway). The only slight downside to OPTICSHQ is that international shipping is not laid out on the site, it is calculated after the order is submitted, but Mike at OPTICSHQ will give a shipping quote on request, I got my M4 from there, and shipping was around $24 for Global Priority.

As I am in the RAF, I can get a 'military and police' price for Surefire stuff from Edgar Brothers, the imprters, but I still find, on many SF items, it's cheaper to add the postage, and buy from USA, generally LIGHTHOUND, especially batteries, where I am getting packs of 50 Battery Station lithiums.

Good luck !

PS, I just had a look at the STREETGADGETS website..... SF brand lithium cells, £11.98 ($21) for 2 cells !!!:thumbsdow I understand the markup needed for overseas dealers, but I will vote with my feet (and my money).


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jun 28, 2006)

Best place for cheap lithiums (and any other batteries) in the UK is here...



http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=777&r=AWIN



If any fellow Brits know of somewhere better, step up and name 'em!





CFU


----------



## leduk (Jun 28, 2006)

7day also do safe case holders for 6x123s at 99p and knock out the Nuwai(Ring/Cybalite) ALX-233C 3W 3C for £15.99. Hama small deltaV 2AA charger with 2 2400 NiMH batts for £5.79! Customer service is good, I found. Downside is the time for delivery, not speedy. 

They have some funny no VAT deal going on as they're based in Gurnsey I think.

Cheers.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jun 28, 2006)

I have the 7dayshop brand AA 2700mah nimh batterys, and i can only get around 2300mah, rubbish.

Now their re-baged vanson charges, are excellent value.

But they are not fast on delivery.

regards.


----------



## Dustin Liu (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jun 28, 2006)

leduk said:


> They have some funny no VAT deal going on as they're based in Gurnsey I think.
> 
> Cheers.


 
Yep, all your stuff sent in packages of under £18...very handy indeed!








CFU


----------



## Scythe_rr (Jun 28, 2006)

I got my gladius from streetgadgets, the service was very good, i ordered the tan version by mistake when i wanted the black one. A quick email later and it was changed.
Not sure about the surefire prices, but the gladius was £184 with free delivery, and i've just noticed they've started stocking the falcata incan good stuff indeed.
AND, they take visa electron.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, 7day shop! Now I remember, I used to buy all my batteries,printer ink,some torches etc from them. Pretty good service - never had to wait too long (when they had it in stock!).I use the AA and AAA cases from them everyday - recommended.


Be lucky...


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 28, 2006)

www.tacticaltorches.com is a good, honest Uk surefire dealer.

The reason surefires cost more in the Uk is that the dealers have to pay the import duty and vat on top of the cost of the torch.

I know Tony from tactical torches, and he realy doesn't make much from selling them, he's more in it for the hobby.

If you import stuff you can choose to break the law and lie about the cost of the goods your importing. You can only do this with unisured postage. You risk the loss of your lights with no comeback. You also risk procecution.
If you get postal insurance you can't lie about the cost, otherwise your under insuring, and you can and probably will get hit for import duty and vat when it arrives at your door. You may also get hit with courier fees aswell.

Your choise, but not all the dealers are ripping you off.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jun 28, 2006)

Raoul_Duke.

you make me want to cry.

I can import any surefire flashlight from the US and pay the import and tax and still save a small forture over UK prices.

regards.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 28, 2006)

Maybee you'd like to import some tissues while your at it then.

Why dont you become a UK surefire dealer then matey, and beat all the other Rip off merchants at their own game.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jun 28, 2006)

STREETGADGET's price for the Surefire G2Z is £74.95, that's $136.

When I was in a BX recently, I got one for $65, which is a little less than the $79 SF recommended price, and $71 less than STREETGADGET., I could buy 2 for their price!

Even the BX, selling them for $65 is making a profit, and paying to have them delivered (to Abu Dhabi, in this case), and Surefire are making a profit when every light leaves the factory, but I don't see how, in travelling from the factory to a dealer in the UK it effectively doubles in price.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 28, 2006)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Of all the retailers (Not UK net sites) I have seen, AZ electronics in London, Brewer St. have the least inflated prices. I bought a G2 from them for 'only' £40 I think the next in cost was around £80 for the 6P but I may be wrong on that so don't quote me as Gospel.
> I think this is why there are so few shops that stock them, and by not having them generally available, coupled with next to no advertising, they will find it difficult to create a significant demand here in the UK.
> 
> 
> Be lucky...


 
I agreed, I think AZ has the most complete range of Surefire in London!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jun 29, 2006)

because the majority of the UK public, are not interested in quality flashlight.
It is very rare in the UK, to have a power cut, and we dont have tornados, huricanes, earthquakes, or any other natural disaster that a lot of world the seems to have.

most people would settle for an 44p flashlight from Tesco, and imagine that an Maglite is the best.

It`s a boring life being a UK, flashlaholic.

taking all that in account, I still dont see why the price of surfire flashlights in the UK are double that in the US.




Raoul_Duke said:


> Maybee you'd like to import some tissues while your at it then.
> 
> Why dont you become a UK surefire dealer then matey, and beat all the other Rip off merchants at their own game.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 29, 2006)

rabbit said:


> I agreed, I think AZ has the most complete range of Surefire in London!



Whoa!!!

A CPFer has gone to the same shop as me!!! 

And I thought I was alone in London......Hmmm. Actually I don't know
if that's cool or spooky!

Hi Rabbit :wave:

Also AZ have got all the NightIze led minimag replacements in stock, They even got the green ones in after I asked. A very good shop.



Be lucky...


----------



## rabbit (Jun 29, 2006)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Whoa!!!
> 
> A CPFer has gone to the same shop as me!!!
> 
> ...


 
I am a regular to the cafe next door and never missed a chance to try out the lights in AZ. I met a few flashaholic in that shop! Which part of London are you? I am in NW.


----------



## Ging (Jun 30, 2006)

I got a G2 from this website, the price has gone up since I ordered 
http://www.venturesport.co.uk/venturesport_product.asp?parseid=5664


----------



## brunt_sp (Jul 1, 2006)

AZ Electronics sounds good. Where in London is this Brewer Street ?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 1, 2006)

brunt_sp said:


> AZ Electronics sounds good. Where in London is this Brewer Street ?


 
Soho. Nearest tube station is Piccadilly Circus and it is right behind the Regency Hotel.


----------



## Dave Huck (Jul 5, 2006)

Lighthound gets my vote for theUK's best Surefire dealer.

That said, I gave up on SF When they refused to ship to a US address because I was using a UK credit card.............

Lighthound does Vital Gear too ;-)


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jul 5, 2006)

Absolutely, Lighthound works for me, when I need some Surefire gear, or batteries.

I just ordered another SF L1 today, with F04 diffuser and V82 holster. Including shipping, it came to £88, much cheaper, I think than anywhere in the UK.

I would be 'loyal' to UK dealers, if the prices weren't so high. Also, chances are that they won't have 'unusual' lights in stock anyway. I get my stuff from Lighthound in about a week, usually less. Most UK dealers (gunsmiths are a good starting point) would need to order in at least one of the 3 items I ordered today.


----------



## defblade (Jul 11, 2006)

I've used www.dmaessentials.com for SF stuff, quick personal replies to emails, and kept me informed of stuff he had to ship over, also happy to source things if you ask.


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 12, 2006)

For Surefire and non-Surefire flashlights.

http://www.heinnie.com/ Order loads from these very fast delivery and email replys

http://www.kmnw.co.uk/ Not ordered from these but they seem cheap enough and fast replys to emails.

Hi by the way. I'm a newbie flashoholic only owning an Inova T3 and a Surefire G2 Yellow running on 3.7v rechargables. Hoping to add an L4 to my little collection.


----------



## Dunc5 (Jul 15, 2006)

Another vote for http://www.tacticaltorches.com/ Tony is very helpfull and offers a very good service .

Dunc


----------



## bullit509 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok, as a Uk dealer of SUREFIRES can i just defend my self and other UK dealers for a second. The prices are charged are not set by ourselves, we pay the Uk importer what he wants and then add our percentage, i agree that importing can be cheaper but its abit like gambling you never hear the full story! what about import duties,vat, customs clearance fees, pathetic exchange rates,and what about credit card fees!!! typical 4.5%, then there is the small question of fraud on the customs declaration,other issues include Uk jobs and moral support.

Thanks to raoul duke and dunc5, i have met these guys and they are two of the best Norfolk can offer!
regards Tony.


----------



## markbUK (Jul 30, 2006)

Tony
It's always difficult to make stright comparisons between the US and UK on price, what with Vat (or not ) on imports, next time I'm in the market for bit of kit I'll make sure I check your site before looking across the pond.

Mark


----------



## Phil_B (Jul 30, 2006)

I lost my last job from competition from overseas, so why not use this competition to my advantage when it works for me? I've already paid the price of the UK manufacturing collapse.
As stated in a thread above, Lighthound is the UKs best SF dealer by far.
I shop at Battery station for my cells, why would I VOLUNTEER to pay more by buying local in a global economy?
If it were only pennies, no problem, but it never is just pennies.
I wonder if American readers here realise we're paying $10 a gallon for petrol? That's the kind of differential we're discussing here.
We get royally screwed all ways up, for everything.


----------



## bullit509 (Jul 31, 2006)

Surefire forbid the exporting to the Uk from the USA, they make the dealers sign an agreement on this and frown upon it heavily. Some sellers who sell surefire are not authorised dealers. They are however offering an excellent service at USA prices.
Tony.


----------

